# Remove wing mirror housing



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi all, been following the tutorial to remove the internals from a wing mirror I have bought.

On power folding mirrors, how do I get to this screw?









It doesn't seem possible to force the mirror backwards?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

_Repair Manual - Audi TT 2007 ➤ Body Exterior - Edition 11.2010 (D3E8006F7B3)_

*Parts list* ➤ https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 57-857040/

*1.1.1 Rearview Mirror Assembly Overview*
1 - Exterior rearview mirror housing
2 - Bolt *2 Nm
3 - Seal *Seal set
4 - Screws *6.5 Nm
5 - Mirror base cover
6 - Mirror base
7 - Seal *Seal set
8 - Mirror adjustment electrical wire
9 - Door
10 - Adjusting piece *Used for mirror angleadjustment.
11 - Carrier plate *Must be removed to remove mirror adjusting unit.
12 - Mirror adjusting unit
13 - Harness connector for mirror heater
14 - Mirror glass
15 - Mirror motor connector

*3.2.2 Mirror Housing*
1 - Mirror housing * Remove mirror glass before removing.
Removing
- Disconnect mirror motor and mirror heating electrical connectors.
- Fold mirror all the way forward.
- Remove bolt -6- on mirror base.
- Remove housing upward from mirror base.
*Installation is reverse of removal, noting the following: Note - When installing, housing must be pressed completely onto housing base before it is folded back.
2 - Bolt *2 Nm
3 - Carrier plate
4 - Bolt *6.5 Nm
5 - Mirror base housing *Mirror housing removed *Remove bolts -4- and remove mirror base over mirror adjusting cable.
6 - Bolt *6.5 Nm
7 - Mirror adjusting unit
8 - Mirror glass

*Installing Mirror Base Adapter*
- In the case of new carrier plates the associated adapter is not attached and must first be fastened to mirror base
- The carrier plate is angled forward when pressed onto the adapter and is then tilted back into the installation position.
- The adapter then engages in the carrier plate.

*Removing Mirror Housing*
- Remove bolts from bottom side of housing and from carrier plate.
- Remove carrier plate from housing.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

JUST rotate the housing. Just because they're power folding doesn't mean you can't fold them manually. 

I have just done some new mirrors and done a "fix" for the soft pain screw. Il post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

And don't worry about working against a motor or anything because you aren't.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the information Swiss jet pilot, very useful.

And yep that's exactly what I was worried about, I did manage to bend it back. It's off the car so it felt a lot stiffer. Luckily my soft screw was fine,I soaked it in WD40. I plan to replace it with a better one, I think it is M6 but I look forward to seeing what you have done

Next problem is I have removed the soft screw, bent it back but can't seem to get the housing off the base, is there a method to it?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes it's an M6 bolt but finding one with that smaller head like OeM I found impossible. ReTTRo said he found a bolt that fits from a radio control car apparently.

I bought another 2 adapters and drilled out the hole so I could fit a good quality bolt that won't round out.

You just rotate the housing towards the front of the car and it will pop off. You'll meet with a bit of resistance but keep going and it comes off.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Does it matter if the bolt head protrudes? I suppose it would catch as the housing rotates.

So you just push back on it, rather than pulling it up? It looks like one of the 'bump stop' bits was stopping it? Do you push was that?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

No it doesn't matter if the bolt sticks out. It won't catch on anything as that adapter that bolts screws into does not rotate as the mirror is folded in and out. The bit that rotates is the actual wing mirror internal. That bolt is there purely to stop the wing mirror being removed.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That makes sense. Well I'll try again at removing the housing tomorrow, I just wanted to double check before using more force. It's off the car which doesn't help as it's hard to grip

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Ah I see. Well if the base is not gonna be re used then I'd stick it in a vice. You won't struggle to get it off then.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's the wrong colour but I don't want to damage it so will try holding it. I need to remove the mirror internals and transfer them into my old mirrors as I am retrofitting power folding mirrors

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

After taking off the mirrors quite a few times and never being able to re Instate that bolt fully into the housing I decided to buy two new adapters and enlarge the hole to accommodate a proper bolt.

The adapters are handed and are about £8 each. It was impossible to remove the ones currently on the housing.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That looks like a neat job Qooqiiu. I gave it another go tonight and managed to separate the housing and mounting, it's surprising how much force is actually required. I also didn't realise the adaptor as shown in your photo was metal rather than plastic

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you're going to the trouble of replacing the bolt (great idea by the way!) you might want to replace it with a security hex or torx bolt. Just be sure you get the security hex or torx wrench that goes with it. A drop of Loctite 242 blue will keep it there.


----------



## Veeeb (Apr 17, 2016)

Sorry to drag thread up....

Been trying to remove mirror from the car to replace indicator lense... that bolt is having none of it, and has rounded out, even tried easy out bits.... won't budge....

Does anyone have the full dimensions of the OEM bolt, as likely have to drill it all out and dont want to drill through something I shouldn't!

Electric folding mirrors if that means anything....

Any advice welcome!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The one on my car rounded. I just drilled it out with a 7mm bit and wiggled it until it took off the head. However the rest is stuck in the base (I had a spare from my new mirror so just swapped it). I put copper grease on the new one in case I need to get it off again in the future, as well as a bit of vaseline on the mirror heating terminals too.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The full dimensions are 7mm diameter/4mm depth head, and 6mm diameter/10mm long thread. Very weird size that unfortunately isn't easy to find replacements for


----------



## Veeeb (Apr 17, 2016)

Fantastic,
Thanks for that.
As per previous posts, Im likely to try and replace with a different bolt altogether. Strange that on oemepc the bolt is indicated, but no replacement parts..... surely someone manufactures it somewhere!

Cheers!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It is only available as part of a set which includes all the bolts and screws for the wing mirror for about £3

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Check here. If not this one, there are other years listed on this parts website.

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 57-857040/


----------



## Veeeb (Apr 17, 2016)

I think it's part 15 from that fiche, which I cant get part number for... though may have another dig.

In regards to the pack of screws, is there a part number for that please?
If you know it, that is.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's not available separately. I think the set part number is 8J0 898 011

Unfortunately it will just include another rubbish one, it's a shame there isn't a supplier for some good quality replacements

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This shop sells a replacement set, looks like #15 from the parts list illustration above is the grey one on the far left (?) ...

AUDI TT 8J MK2 NEW WING MIRROR SCREWS BOLTS FIXINGS FITTING KIT LEFT/RIGHT 06-14 Our Price: £9.99

http://selectsalvage.co.uk/audi-tt-8j-m ... 6450-p.asp


----------



## Veeeb (Apr 17, 2016)

Cheers for everyones help, have all the parts required now.

The fixing kit is £1.99 from TPS, and includes the bolt, got myself new mirror mounts and going to drill old ones out...

Cheers!


----------



## badej (Aug 10, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Check here. If not this one, there are other years listed on this parts website.
> 
> https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 57-857040/


Hi! I need to remove electric mirror adjusting unit (number 4 on this picture). I've removed center bolt but unit stays in place. Could You help mie with this?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It is also clipped in. Do you have a replacement one to compare?

Basically there are a few clips, you can prise them with a small flat screwdriver. When one is released it can be wiggled out


----------



## badej (Aug 10, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> It is also clipped in. Do you have a replacement one to compare?
> 
> Basically there are a few clips, you can prise them with a small flat screwdriver. When one is released it can be wiggled out


Thanks! I don't have spare unit. I want to remove mine because there is something stuck behind which causes buzzing/rattling sound when closing door.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Have a look at the photos here to give you an idea https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1885915


----------

